# Site near Birmingham NEC



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

We are planning a weekend trip at the end of November to catch the Motorcycle Live Show at the NEC 
Any nearby site recomendations would be much appreciated......


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We stay here when we visit the NEC. We are off there tomorrow for the weekend, visiting the Motorhome show on Saturday.

http://www.marstoncaravanpark.co.uk/

Colin


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Bump


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi
somers wood caravan park , near meriden just off m42 junction 6
is about as near as you can get.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

camping and caravan club kingsbury waterpark is not to far from nec


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi you may like to look at this site. Only three miles away.

We should be there looking at the new toys that we can`t afford.
dave p

www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/.../somerswood.htm


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We stay and will be from 19th at Blythe Waters: (Model Ralway Exhibition )

Blythe Waters
Hampton Road
KNOWLE
Solihull
B92 0JL

It is a BWW site, and to get to the NEC you do not go on the motorway and it takes about 5/8 mins to get there. £12 a night including elec - and there is fishing if you should be into that.

We have used it for 3 years now.

Carol

Google for phone number


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

We stay at Somers Wood, which is nearby, on the Coventry Rd. it is a very well run site.
John H


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

We stay at Somers Wood, which is nearby, on the Coventry Rd. it is a very well run site.
John H


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

We stay at Somers Wood, which is nearby, on the Coventry Rd. it is a very well run site.
John H


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Run that by me again John. Where was it that you stayed?


----------

